# New member



## diehard09 (Jan 16, 2015)

Been looking at this forum for a while. Decided time to join up. Have done several cycles in past now mostly hrt but still occasionally will run low dose cycle. Getting up there, 65, but trying to stay active and keep everything working. Workout 4 days week. walking for cardio. Just received decca to add to hrt low dose to try and ease joint pain. Having hard time doing pressing moves, shoulder pain. Thinking of adding some hgh in near future. See lots of good results from it low dose on hrt. I'm sure I will be asking for advice but studying before I do to learn as much as I can before I ask the dumb questions without research.


----------



## brazey (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Riles (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

